# Site General > General Herp >  Best medium sized snake?

## inari rose

I am looking for a medium sized, non-venomous, snake (about 5'-7') that is fairly active and not too aggressive. I have been thinking about a ball python but it spends most of its time hiding and gets stressed when it is handled very much. Some others I have looked at are the Hogg Island Boa, Blood Python, and Red Tailed Boas. In your experience, what is the best? What are some pros and cons for each? This will be my first snake but not my first herp. If you know a better snake that I can watch and handle, what is it?

All help is really appreciated!

----------


## Eric Alan

You'll likely get a lot of recommendations for Carpet Pythons in this thread, so I'll jump the gun and link you to a great care guide for them: http://www.acreptiles.com/main/index...=81&Itemid=140  :Very Happy:

----------

_arialmt_ (07-29-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-27-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-28-2013),_The Serpent Merchant_ (07-27-2013),_threezero_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Personally I think the best medium sized snake is the Dumeril's boa:

here's my little girl:



Dumeril's don't get quite as big as RTB's do but still are still a nice step up from a BP. Dumeril's are very calm and docile snakes that are great to handle. They spend most of the time out in the open (partially buried if possible) They are great feeders and are beautiful. I think if you are going to get a medium sized snake as your first snake a Dumeril's Boa is the best choice, they grow slowly and really are a joy to work with.

Red tail Boas are great as well, they are a little more active than Dumeril's but can also get really big. 

Bloods are really cool snakes, and I hope to get into them in the future, but they can have a pretty nasty attitude.

----------


## rocknhorse76

Dumeril's Boa- Very docile, but not overly active. They can get pretty thick too....my male is already over 6' and almost 10 lbs.

Carpet Python- Quite active, generally pretty docile and come in several subspecies.

Rainbow Boa- Beautiful, fairly docile, but shy and difficult to maintain proper husbandry.

Hog Island or other Insular Boa- Typical docile BCI personalities in a smaller package.

----------


## inari rose

I've been looking around some more. I'm  wondering about the carpet pythons (jungle maybe?), Dumeril's Boa, and  the eastern indigo. The indigo not as much because it is just one solid  color that does not really stand out.

@ Eric Alan: Thank you!! I read over that care guide a bit and they sound amazing! I am liking carpet pythons more and more  :Razz:

----------


## rocknhorse76

Here's my male Dumeril's next to a soda can for size reference...

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Yup, anything in the _Morelia_ genus has you covered! (Albeit Green Tree pythons can be a bit sketchy on handling, a little dedicated handling could go a long way.) Also look into Macklot's pythons, _Liasis mackloti_. They are just as active, get a bit chunkier than the average long-ratio python, but perfect size under your description. Another odd aussie you can look into is the woma python, _Aspidites ramsayi_, very curious and active, and again, larger than a ball python, but smaller than the largest _Boa constrictor_. They also have one of my favorite patterns on a non-venomous snake- a blending gradient in each beautiful stripe!

P.S. I hear Dumeril's are only as active as the ball python, and much can be said about them being pet rocks, so be aware of that, if activity is a quality you are looking for.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Yup, anything in the _Morelia_ genus has you covered! (Albeit Green Tree pythons can be a bit sketchy on handling, a little dedicated handling could go a long way.) Also look into Macklot's pythons, _Liasis mackloti_. They are just as active, get a bit chunkier than the average long-ratio python, but perfect size under your description. Another odd aussie you can look into is the woma python, _Aspidites ramsayi_, very curious and active, and again, larger than a ball python, but smaller than the largest _Boa constrictor_. They also have one of my favorite patterns on a non-venomous snake- a blending gradient in each beautiful stripe!
> 
> P.S. I hear Dumeril's are only as active as the ball python, and much can be said about them being pet rocks, so be aware of that, if activity is a quality you are looking for.


Mine is far more active than my ball pythons, maybe mines just weird, but I see her cruising around her cage on a regular basis.

----------


## Daybreaker

Having bloods, a Hog, and Colombian BCIs I would fully recommend one of the boas. I love my Sumatran short tails but I believe they're a little on the advanced side while the boas are easy keepers, great handlers, and can be good display snakes too. 

Hog Island BCIs are considered a "dwarf" boa that can range in size from 4-6'. There are larger females out there but both sexes should be very manageable. Excellent boas.

Here's my pure female:



Colombian BCI boas are the most common BCI in the hobby right now IMO, and not to be confused with "true red tailed boas" which are the Suriname, Peruvian, and Guyana BCC boas (as some examples). The BCCs can be more sensitive to husbandry and feeding so I recommend a BCI (like the Colombians or Hogs) over these guys. 

Colombians come in many morphs, range in size to 4-7', and easy to handle and keep. I recommend a 4' cage for males and 6' for females.

Here's my Colombian morphs (first is a Jungle, second a Hypo, third a Sharp Strain Albino, and last a Motley)

----------


## inari rose

Thank you everyone  :Smile: 

Dumeril's boas and carpet pythons are probably at the top of my list right now  :Smile:  starting to consider woma pythons but I have not looked into their care yet. (going to do that now)

@ pythonminion: The woma pythons look really cool! Thank you!


I am still looking around so as many opinions as I can get is great!

----------


## inari rose

> Having bloods, a Hog, and Colombian BCIs I would fully recommend one of the boas. I love my Sumatran short tails but I believe they're a little on the advanced side while the boas are easy keepers, great handlers, and can be good display snakes too. 
> 
> Hog Island BCIs are considered a "dwarf" boa that can range in size from 4-6'. There are larger females out there but both sexes should be very manageable. Excellent boas.
> 
> Here's my pure female:
> 
> 
> 
> Colombian BCI boas are the most common BCI in the hobby right now IMO, and not to be confused with "true red tailed boas" which are the Suriname, Peruvian, and Guyana BCC boas (as some examples). The BCCs can be more sensitive to husbandry and feeding so I recommend a BCI (like the Colombians or Hogs) over these guys. 
> ...


They are beautiful  :Smile:  I especially like the Motley.

I write a response and suddenly there are a ton more to reply to  :Razz:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I will Say Angolan Python... Little bigger than balls Very similar Husbandry that balls require... much more active and inquisitive that ball pythons... Only problem is Those are Pricey :-/

Second Choice here is carpet Python.. if You want to Stay in Smaller Size irian jaya will be the best Choice....

----------


## towelie4365

I just got my hog island boa this week, and I'm already a huge fan... I'd definitely give hog island boas a consideration too. (Here are my pictures of her)


I don't have any experience with carpet pythons, but I've heard they can be almost impossible to handle when they are younger without getting bit fairly frequently (obviously it will vary snake to snake--but someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this).

I took a long time to decide between getting a hog island boa and a dumerils boa. I settled on hog island since the dumerils has the potential to get a bit bigger than my wife is comfortable with  :Razz:  From what I've heard, you can't go wrong with either. I also stumbled on a few people commenting that their dumerils boa seems to go to the bathroom several times a week (urates only), which could mean a bit more work cleaning.

----------


## Raven01

> I just got my hog island boa this week, and I'm already a huge fan... I'd definitely give hog island boas a consideration too. (Here are my pictures of her)
> 
> 
> I don't have any experience with carpet pythons, but I've heard they can be almost impossible to handle when they are younger without getting bit fairly frequently (obviously it will vary snake to snake--but someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this).
> 
> I took a long time to decide between getting a hog island boa and a dumerils boa. I settled on hog island since the dumerils has the potential to get a bit bigger than my wife is comfortable with  From what I've heard, you can't go wrong with either. I also stumbled on a few people commenting that their dumerils boa seems to go to the bathroom several times a week (urates only), which could mean a bit more work cleaning.


Regarding Carpet Pythons. My Irian Jaya has not even once offered to bite anyone, while her sister from the same clutch(I don't have her I do know the guy that acquired her though) was pretty bitey with certain people, possibly a handling or scent issue, whatever the reason the two have completely different personalities.


For the OP, I am loving having both my Irian Jaya CP and my Peruvian Longtail Boa (Boa constrictor longicauda)  They take handing very well and often are reluctant to return to their enclosures once out.
Others I know that have either Dumeril's Boa's Or most of the smaller locality boa's seem to think just as highly of their snakes.
That would round out my short list of suggestions.

----------


## inari rose

Thank you! The irian jaya CP looks as close to perfect as any snake I've seen. Right size, temperament, and not too thick-bodied. Thank you for the suggestions everyone! I have been introduced to many kinds of snake that I did not know of before  :Smile: 

I am pretty much set on a irian jaya CP. After a bit of looking through online and reading about them and how to care for them, they sound amazing! Also, not right now but after I have had my CP for a while, I am thinking about getting a horned adder. Comments? Warnings? Besides being venomous.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Also, not right now but after I have had my CP for a while, I am thinking about getting a horned adder. Comments? Warnings? Besides being venomous.


I advise you get training beforehand. A lot of people could be owning anacondas before jumping into venomous. Some states (like Florida) make you go through training as an apprentice for a year before you can own a venomous species. There's also heavy legislation regulating, restricting, and banning them. We definitely have political lobbies, but they don't often fight much for venomous reptiles; it's more-so for nonvenomous colubrids, pythons, and boas. And removing venom glands shouldn't be considered.

----------


## towelie4365

> I am thinking about getting a horned adder. Comments? Warnings? Besides being venomous.


http://www.snakegetters.com/hk/handling1.html

I would definitely give that a read before considering venomous. I don't have any experience in that field, but you need to do everything perfectly, and the same way, every single day. One little mistake and you could die or end up paying hundreds of thousands of dollars in medical expenses, and end up with one less limb... Is keeping that animal worth that risk to you?

----------


## Neal

I second about rethinking before getting anything venomous. Any snake can be quick when it wants to be, and with a venomous it's a whole different ball game. I'm not sure if you're required to have the local hospital keep the antivenin for the species you have, and that stuff has a shelf life though I'm not sure how long. I'm not sure if you'd be required to have them keep it as well, but I know some states do, or I remember reading it somewhere.

Second if you do get bit, depending on the severity and many other factors it requires more then 1 vial, and 1 vial of that stuff can be upwards of hundred's if not close to a thousand or so a vial, and you'll likely need a few. Then what if you happen to be allergic to the bite, and have a bad reaction, you may not even make it to the hospital. Then if you're not required to have the local hospital keep it and you get bit, this means they'd have to find a place that has that species and hope that they have the antivenin you need. It's honestly not worth the risk, and even if they did by the time you got it you'd have damage already and the antivenin doesn't reverse damage done. Then you have to consider all local and state laws regarding owning venomous. I wanted to keep venomous so bad because I want a Cobra or a Boomslang, but I can't justify the risk being worth it. All it takes is one mistake, you handling the snake a cough or a sneeze enough to jolt the snake and your eyes close when you sneeze and WHAM. Not to mention when I was going to be trained by a friend who has a venomous permit he said the best snake to start off with hooking is a racer because of how fast they are.

----------


## Mike41793

For a first snake i HIGHLY recommend sticking to non-venomous. That's just asking for trouble to be brought to the hobby...

----------

_Raven01_ (07-28-2013)

----------


## Rob

> For a first snake i HIGHLY recommend sticking to non-venomous. That's just asking for trouble to be brought to the hobby...


Ummm yeah this x 10000

sent from my Galaxy s3 using tapatalk2

----------


## inari rose

Wow. Those are all really good points... I will just go with non venemous. So much safer and not near as much trouble.

Thanks y'all  :Smile: 
I'll get a good deal of training and experience before considering any excessively large (burmese python) or venemous snakes. Though by then I may be completely convonced to never get one. Haha

So, not I am down to the final decision.
What is the best way to choose a Irian Jaya Carpet Python? I have read to look at the parents. The snakes will change colors as they grow so just going by how the baby looks is no good.
Is this correct?

----------


## Eric Alan

> Wow. Those are all really good points... I will just go with non venemous. So much safer and not near as much trouble.
> 
> Thanks y'all 
> I'll get a good deal of training and experience before considering any excessively large (burmese python) or venemous snakes. Though by then I may be completely convonced to never get one. Haha
> 
> So, not I am down to the final decision.
> What is the best way to choose a Irian Jaya Carpet Python? I have read to look at the parents. The snakes will change colors as they grow so just going by how the baby looks is no good.
> Is this correct?


I'm not any help to answer these questions, but I have to add this 2 cents: I TOLD YOU SO!  :Razz:  Good choice.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Expensive hobby

I just wanted to mention, someone previously said that Columbian boas stay in the 4-7' range, and that's on the small side for a male. Females often reach in the 8-10' range obviously dependent on feeding and husbandry. I own 2 boas(listed in my signature) and I fully expect my girl to be 8-10' for a full grown BCI.

You said you want a "medium sized" snake. I wouldn't consider a Columbian BCI to be "mid-sized."

And as far as Venomous snakes, if you ever get become dead set on one, look into the eastern or northern copperheads, hog nose, or false water cobras. Rear fanged snakes are "safer" and a better way to get into hots.

But I'd recommend some other non-venomous snakes first.


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## Daybreaker

> I just wanted to mention, someone previously said that Columbian boas stay in the 4-7' range, and that's on the small side for a male. Females often reach in the 8-10' range obviously dependent on feeding and husbandry. I own 2 boas(listed in my signature) and I fully expect my girl to be 8-10' for a full grown BCI.


I disagree: it is rare for Colombian (spelled with an "o", not a "u") females to reach the 10' mark, this is a size for the BCC and BCO boas.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> I disagree: it is rare for Colombian (spelled with an "o", not a "u") females to reach the 10' mark, this is a size for the BCC and BCO boas.


Sorry for my spelling error, but aside from that I have seen plenty of BCI Columbians at LEAST above the 4-7' range you had mentioned. Obviously BCC's get larger, but some of the BCI's are still no joke in the size department.

I fully expect at least 8' from my female and 6' from my male. I mean they aren't retics or condas, but they aren't corns or balls either.


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## MootWorm

> I just wanted to mention, someone previously said that Columbian boas stay in the 4-7' range, and that's on the small side for a male. Females often reach in the 8-10' range obviously dependent on feeding and husbandry. I own 2 boas(listed in my signature) and I fully expect my girl to be 8-10' for a full grown BCI.
> 
> You said you want a "medium sized" snake. I wouldn't consider a Columbian BCI to be "mid-sized."
> 
> And as far as Venomous snakes, if you ever get become dead set on one, look into the eastern or northern copperheads, hog nose, or false water cobras. Rear fanged snakes are "safer" and a better way to get into hots.
> 
> But I'd recommend some other non-venomous snakes first.
> 
> 
> ...


Are hognose considered hots? If so, apparently I'm a hot keeper  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Daybreaker

> Sorry for my spelling error, but aside from that I have seen plenty of BCI Columbians at LEAST above the 4-7' range you had mentioned. Obviously BCC's get larger, but some of the BCI's are still no joke in the size department.
> 
> I fully expect at least 8' from my female and 6' from my male. I mean they are retics or condas, but they aren't corns or balls either.
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
> 0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
> 1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013


8' for females is not uncommon, but getting up to 10' is for female Colombians. 4-7' is the norm size range for males and females: males of course on the lower end and females on the higher. There are always larger and smaller exceptions; I was speaking of the norm.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Are hognose considered hots? If so, apparently I'm a hot keeper 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I know they aren't your normal "hot" snake, but obviously there has been some controversy as to the "toxicity" of the hognose snakes. They don't have venom glands, nor do they have hypodermic fangs, but it has been said that their saliva secretions can have some more effect(I.e. allergic reactions, etc) than a normal non-venomous snake bite. 

I was more or less mentioning that they have that "venomous look" and might be a safer way to live out the thrill of owning a hot without actually having the danger...


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## Expensive hobby

> 8' for females is not uncommon, but getting up to 10' is for female Colombians. 4-7' is the norm size range for males and females: males of course on the lower end and females on the higher. There are always larger and smaller exceptions; I was speaking of the norm.


Ok I was just making sure that the OP knows that if he gets a female BCI Colombian, he is getting a snake that can potentially reach 10', and isn't an unheard of size.

The "norm" isn't quite the right way of telling someone how big a snake gets, because they might get one expecting 4-7, and ends up having a 30-35lb 10' female. I was just stating as a precaution to the OP.


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

10 year old female BCI

Picture off her ad when I adopted her:

----------


## Daybreaker

> Ok I was just making sure that the OP knows that if he gets a female BCI Colombian, he is getting a snake that can potentially reach 10', and isn't an unheard of size.
> 
> The "norm" isn't quite the right way of telling someone how big a snake gets, because they might get one expecting 4-7, and ends up having a 30-35lb 10' female. I was just stating as a precaution to the OP.
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
> 0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
> 1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013


Fair enough, I'll reiterate the sizes more based on my research and personal experience:

5-6' norm for males, 6-8' for females. Smaller exceptions (4+ feet) and larger (8+ feet) are found but are uncommon based on what I've seen.

Smaller locales than Colombians include Nicaraguans, Mexican Dwarf Boas, and Island dwarf locales and larger include the BCC boas like Peruvians, Surinames, and Guyanas, and the BCOs which are Argentine boas.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> And as far as Venomous snakes, if you ever get become dead set on one, look into the *eastern or northern copperheads*, hog nose, or false water cobras. *Rear fanged snakes are "safer" and a better way to get into hots.*


What?

----------


## Expensive hobby

> What?


Pretty vague reply...


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Pretty vague reply...
> 
> And copperheads aren't rear fanged, but less venomous than others.
> 
> I was recommending "safer" alternatives.
> 
> Sticklers for every comment...
> 0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
> 0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
> 1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013





0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## Neal

> And as far as Venomous snakes, if you ever get become dead set on one, look into the eastern or northern copperheads, hog nose, or false water cobras. Rear fanged snakes are "safer" and a better way to get into hots.
> 
> But I'd recommend some other non-venomous snakes first.


I'm going to assume you meant that Copperheads are a good starter venomous snake, mainly due to the fact they're not as potent as the other state side snakes. With that being said it's still venomous and it's definitely not rear fanged. They're in the viper family and have 100% completely functioning fangs and do not have to chew like a rear fanged snake would.

Now hog nose and false water cobras are rear fanged, and are a safer option.

Also another option is the Rufous Beaked Snake which tend to act like a cobra in their behavior and are very reluctant to bite. They're also rear fanged.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> I'm going to assume you meant that Copperheads are a good starter venomous snake, mainly due to the fact they're not as potent as the other state side snakes. With that being said it's still venomous and it's definitely not rear fanged. They're in the viper family and have 100% completely functioning fangs and do not have to chew like a rear fanged snake would.
> 
> Now hog nose and false water cobras are rear fanged, and are a safer option.
> 
> Also another option is the Rufous Beaked Snake which tend to act like a cobra in their behavior and are very reluctant to bite. They're also rear fanged.


Nail on the head. Thanks for knowing I meant  :Smile: 


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## inari rose

I was mainly thinking about the Adder because it's size and overall cuteness. I usually don't really like smaller snakes but the Horned Adder kind of stuck out as being unusually cute.  :Smile: 

The hognose is konda cute too but not quite like the horned adder's strangeness. After what people said and reading up on it a bit more, I really don't think a venomous snake is a very good choice for someone with little-to-no snake keeping experience (myself).

Are there any similar snakes? Like that are so strange-looking they are cute?

----------


## KMG

Eyelash vipers are interesting.

----------


## MrLang

The OP mentioned having reptiles before but never a snake. There isn't an appropriate response here about venomous other than 'if you're asking opinions, you're not even close to forming a thought that could even be a consideration of the idea of getting one.' 

Also, based on never owning a snake before, I would say to the OP that you should really consider a BP or one of the mid sized colubrids. There are a lot of differences in keeping snakes than other reptiles, mainly having to do with managing a hungry or defensive serpent. You want something mid sized and active? Get a big female corn or a milk snake or something (I don't know a ton about colubrids). Once you feel pretty good about that, you can consider snakes that require higher than entry level handling/management.

Just my 2 cents. Sure, tons of people dive into more advanced keeping right away. How many of those animals die or get sold off because the keeper didn't realize what it would be like having a 7 foot bow slamming jumbos and coming at you when it misses or you drop the prey. We haven't even asked the most important questions of the OP. 

1) How old are you? Who do you live with and what are their thoughts? Do you have other people in your life that are able and willing to care for the animal?
2) What are your state laws or local bylaws around reptile keeping?
3) Do you own or rent where you live? What kind of caging space/money limitations are you working around?


I'd like to think as a community we would advocate an 'entry level' snake for a new snake keeper.

----------

_MootWorm_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

> The OP mentioned having reptiles before but never a snake. There isn't an appropriate response here about venomous other than 'if you're asking opinions, you're not even close to forming a thought that could even be a consideration of the idea of getting one.' 
> 
> Also, based on never owning a snake before, I would say to the OP that you should really consider a BP or one of the mid sized colubrids. There are a lot of differences in keeping snakes than other reptiles, mainly having to do with managing a hungry or defensive serpent. You want something mid sized and active? Get a big female corn or a milk snake or something (I don't know a ton about colubrids). Once you feel pretty good about that, you can consider snakes that require higher than entry level handling/management.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Sure, tons of people dive into more advanced keeping right away. How many of those animals die or get sold off because the keeper didn't realize what it would be like having a 7 foot bow slamming jumbos and coming at you when it misses or you drop the prey. We haven't even asked the most important questions of the OP. 
> 
> 1) How old are you? Who do you live with and what are their thoughts? Do you have other people in your life that are able and willing to care for the animal?
> 2) What are your state laws or local bylaws around reptile keeping?
> 3) Do you own or rent where you live? What kind of caging space/money limitations are you working around?
> ...


X2  Why not start with a Corn, King or Rat snake, they can still get up to 6 feet, but not be as strong as some of the others listed.

----------


## inari rose

1) I am 17 and live with my family. My mom does not like snakes but the others are okay with it. I do have my parent's permission to get a snake (non-venemous. The adder would have been a few years when i move out) and they doo know the space, eating, and size of the snake. Yes, I do have others that can care for the snake and will (hesitantly) care for it. Though once I get a snake I won't be going on any vacations due to how much time my collection requires.

2) There are none on carpet pythons as far as I know. Though I do know someone that can explain the local laws for me so I can know for sure.

3) My parents own the house. I have plenty of room to house a irian jaya carpet python though not enough to live comfortably a Burmese python. (not that I would ever get one, just using that to give an idea of the space) I work at fast food, and usually earn about $140 every 2 weeks.

----------


## KMG

Think about what will happen when you start the next part of your life. As in, go away to college. Many parents are left with snakes when their kid moves away to school and it will not get the proper care needed and many times ends up on craigslist.

Remember that many of these snakes can live over 20 years.

I think a kingsnake is a good recommendation. That was my first snake and it was alot of fun and easy to care for. Mine got to six feet.

----------


## inari rose

For me, I will be staying near home and living at home through my main college education. When I graduate (in 2 years) I will be going to OCCC that is about 30min from my house and then go to OSU for their veterinary course.

I will be living at home till I buy a house of my own. I will be able to care for and support a long-term reptile commitment.

----------


## inari rose

I will look into king, milk, corn, and rat snakes, though the IJ carpet python seems as close to perfect as a snake can get for me  :Smile:

----------


## Trackstrong83

Only thing about carpet pythons is that they can be pretty nippy when younger. It's not a big deal but to someone new to snakes it can be a detergent getting struck at a lot.  :Smile: 

Carpets are awesome, one of my favorite snakes, if you get a baby you WILL get bitten. But it's not bad, they calm down with age and our great handlers. 
I love my dumerils boa, she was my next snake after my BP.

----------


## inari rose

> Only thing about carpet pythons is that they can be pretty nippy when younger. It's not a big deal but to someone new to snakes it can be a detergent getting struck at a lot. 
> 
> Carpets are awesome, one of my favorite snakes, if you get a baby you WILL get bitten. But it's not bad, they calm down with age and our great handlers. 
> I love my dumerils boa, she was my next snake after my BP.


I know  :Smile:  thank you for the warning ^_^ with snakes I've come to accept and expect babies to be nervous, shy, and nippy.

 I've been bitten by a garter snake, just a warning strike, didn't draw much blood.

Getting bit is part of the fun. I WILL NOT attempt to get bitten on propose and I will work with them to stop as much and as fast as I can, but bites are not a deterrent for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Trackstrong83

> I know  thank you for the warning ^_^ with snakes I've come to accept and expect babies to be nervous, shy, and nippy.
> 
>  I've been bitten by a garter snake, just a warning strike, didn't draw much blood.
> 
> Getting bit is part of the fun. I WILL NOT attempt to get bitten on propose and I will work with them to stop as much and as fast as I can, but bites are not a deterrent for me.


Okay cool just making sure you know. 
I helped hand tame my buddy's jungle carpet (with his job he was rarely home) and that little joker tore into me ALOT  :Very Happy:  
But he's the greatest now, they're such curious snakes!!

----------


## inari rose

Awesome ^_^
I've read they are really even tempered when properly raised  :Smile:

----------

